# Several questions about FreeBSD 8 and Thinkpad T61



## a_godumov (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there! I am considering installing FreeBSD on my laptop and i would like to ask several questions. First about my hardware - i have Thinkpad T61 with Core 2 Duo T9300, 4GB Ram and NVidia Quadro NVS 140m. I am worried about the dynamic change of CPU frequencies, suspend to ram and suspend to hard disk and the graphic card. I am also intending to install amd 64 version of FreeBSD - i read that there are now nvidia drivers for amd64 so perhaps i will not have problems with the graphic card but i am wondering about suspend and the dynamic change of frequencies. Also are there any problems with Skype on and64 FreeBSD and Flash on amd64 FreeBSD (i know that there is flash for 64 bit linux but i`m not sure about FreeBSD). Also how about java and wine on amd64 FreeBSD. Perhaps these are all stupid questions but i have had almost no experience with FreeBSD (i installed it once back in the day when 5.4 or 6 was the latest stable but didn`t have time to study the system). Other than these worries i don`t think i`m going to have any problems - i am now familiarizing myself with the FreeBSD handbook and even tough the system is quite different from debian (which i`ve used for the past 5 years) i think i like it very much (especially the ports collection).


----------



## vermaden (Feb 14, 2010)

> I am worried about the dynamic change of CPU frequencies


Works without a problem, check this:
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382



> suspend to ram


Some people reported it works on amd64.



> suspend to hard disk


From what I know, its on the roadmap of FreeBSD 9.0:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD9



> and the graphic card


No problem with i386 or (new) amd64 driver.



> I am also intending to install amd 64 version of FreeBSD


I recently switched to amd64 (for better ZFS) and I cannot be more happy, all things I used on i386 work on amd64.



> Also are there any problems with Skype on and64 FreeBSD and Flash on amd64 FreeBSD (i know that there is flash for 64 bit linux but i`m not sure about FreeBSD).


I have running flash on amd64 under linux_base-f10, works as on i386, I do not use skype, so I can not help you here.



> Also how about java and wine on amd64 FreeBSD.


Both will work on amd64, java (native) and wine (as 32bit compat):
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine#head-6963d527c173e57b1567e881305b544d33435b6d

Check here for books/artivles/magazines if you want:
http://vermaden.xwp.pl/books/bsd/


----------



## a_godumov (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. About the suspend and dynamic change of cpu frequency - can it be done with the DEs gui tools - like gnome-power-manager and gnome cpufreq applet or their KDE equivalents?


----------



## vermaden (Feb 14, 2010)

@a_godumov

powerd(8) is responsible for frequency changing, but You can disable it and set the frequency that you like by sysctl(8), I havent used gnome-power-manager or other such things.


----------

